# Datenträgerbereinigung Windows 7



## Nightmar (28. Dezember 2011)

*Datenträgerbereinigung Windows 7*

Hallo Zusammen,

mir ist seit gestern aufgefallen, dass meinem Windows 7 64 Bit Ultimate der Button Systemdaten bereinigen fehlt und gleich alles freigeschaltet ist. Hat jemand ne Idee?


----------



## Herbboy (28. Dezember 2011)

Wie meinst Du das? Also, auf ein c: , Rechtsklick, Eigenschaften, Bereinigen => dann kommt nach ner Weile eine Liste, wo Du ankreuzen kannst, was gelöscht werden kann/soll. Und wenn Du dort dann noch auf "Systemdaten bereinigen" klickst, kannst Du zusätzlich dann auch bei "weitere Optionen" zB Wiederherstellungspunkte löschen. 

Ist das bei Dir anders?


----------



## Nightmar (28. Dezember 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Wie meinst Du das? Also, auf ein c: , Rechtsklick, Eigenschaften, Bereinigen => dann kommt nach ner Weile eine Liste, wo Du ankreuzen kannst, was gelöscht werden kann/soll. Und wenn Du dort dann noch auf "Systemdaten bereinigen" klickst, kannst Du zusätzlich dann auch bei "weitere Optionen" zB Wiederherstellungspunkte löschen.
> 
> Ist das bei Dir anders?



Ja genau,

bei mir ist direkt alles freigeschaltet, bei mir zeigt er den Button Systemdaten bereinigen nicht mehr an


----------



## Herbboy (28. Dezember 2011)

möglicherweise wird einem "Ulitmate"-User einfach mehr zugetraut. Der Extra-Button zB bei home premium ist ja auch optisch so gestaltet, dass selbst ein "Noob" merkt "Moment mal - ein wappenartiges Schild-Symbol - das ist wohl eher was für Profis...." 


Wo liegt denn das Problem dabei, dass Du das Zusatzmenü nicht noch freischalten musst?


----------



## Nightmar (28. Dezember 2011)

Naja,bei meinem anderen ultimate system ist der button noch drin. Mich hatte es einfach nur gewundert, dass der button auf einmal weg ist. Will eigentlich den lappy nicht wieder extra neu aufsetzen


----------



## Herbboy (28. Dezember 2011)

Warum solltest Du denn deswegen den Laptop neu aufsetzen? ^^  es ist doch lediglich so, dass Du den Menüpunkt "weitere Optionen" sofort siehst und nicht erst aktivieren musst - es wird dadurch aber ja nicht mehr oder weniger gelöscht oder so was.


----------



## Nightmar (28. Dezember 2011)

Ok,wenn Du meinst. Mich hatte es einfach nur gewundert,dass der Button aufeinmal weg war


----------



## Herbboy (28. Dezember 2011)

Also, ich wüsste nicht, welchen Nachteil das hätte, außer wenn ein unerfahrener User da reingeht und aus Versehen die Wiederherstellungspunkte löscht UND man dann in eine Situation kommt, in der man so einen Wiederherstellungspunkt dann doch braucht


----------



## bmueller (16. Mai 2012)

Hallo, 
habe das gleiche Problem.

Kann die *"Service Pack-Sicherungsdateien"* nicht löschen, da *"Systemdateien bereinigen" *fehlt. (Windows 7 Ultimate x64)

Wie wird "Systemdateien bereibigen" wieder hergestellt?

Gruß Bernd


----------



## Herbboy (16. Mai 2012)

Also, Rechtsklick auf c:, Eigenschaften, dann Bereinigen => da hast Du links unten nen Button "Systemdateien bereinigen" - der fehlt bei Dir? 

Kannst Du die Sicherungsdatein vlt. auch per Systemsteuerung => Programme => Programme deinstallieren entfernen?


----------



## bmueller (16. Mai 2012)

Nein. Nicht aufgeführt.

MfG Bernd


----------

